# 88 z31 v8 conversion



## 200sxhawn (Feb 3, 2014)

I am wanting to turbo my stock engine while building a v8 while it the orginal one is still kicking. Any suggestions for cheapest horse power and links to show how? Thank you


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The cheapest path to follow is to try to locate a front clip from an 1983-1989 Z31 turbo car if you can even find one; even here it'll cost you $$$$. It's a big job and very expensive. Start doing a lot of reading/research. Here are some info web sites to help you:

https://www.google.com/search?q=88+...XLtKHsQTUkoPIBw&ved=0CD4QsAQ&biw=1520&bih=644

ZBUM's Z31 300ZX Engine Swap Page


----------

